# Potato Soup Anyone



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

WEnt to a prop today to let the Electric Man in... But somebody spilled the potato soup all over the basement floor... lol... an Mikey got the big chunks...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> WEnt to a prop today to let the Electric Man in... But somebody spilled the potato soup all over the basement floor... lol... an Mikey got the big chunks...


I'm guessing it's time to buy some new boots. :whistling2:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Ohhhh the sweet smell of $$$!

Love those backups. Doesnt hurt having powered respirators and "scent of lavender" under the nose


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Guess you didn't have to buy lunch for the crew!!!!!


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I'm guessing it's time to buy some new boots. :whistling2:


Nah... I worshed them off in the commode... lol... it's all good. 
Get a porta potty outfit suck the crap up... hose it all down with citra-kleen... smells like $$$ to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

cleanupman said:


> guess you didn't have to buy lunch for the crew!!!!!


lmao


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Nah... I worshed them off in the commode... lol... it's all good.
> Get a porta potty outfit suck the crap up... hose it all down with citra-kleen... smells like $$$ to me.:thumbsup:


 
HOSE it down? 

That is a Cat 3 GUT job on all affected walls. Antimicrobial for the HAZMAT situation. Dehus/Airmovers required. That is a minimum $7000 job.


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

A LOT of antimicrobial is needed.. CAT 3 losses suuuckkk... but the money is always worth it.. a day of demo few days of having equipment down there ... yep yep yep ..that bill does add up quick


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Figurin a few thous +/- just to suck & go... apply bleach - citri-kleen solution, an unclogging the sewer ... Then bid the removals, wash & triple rinse etc.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

i had one of those to second bid , the bank wanted more pics of course i didnt have my big yella boots with me , so we grabbed a big tote emptied it out i got in it and used the ceiling beams to move around in the cellar to take pics, the bid was approved 30 days later in the middle end of august and it was dry we swept it up used a chemical from tractor supply thats commonly used in dairy barns to clean the walls and floor


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

the bid was approved 30 days later ...

It must been an empty house...cuz geez... just the smell will gag a maggot.
One I'm workin on has tenants... an it appears the bank wants to move ratherly quickly.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> WEnt to a prop today to let the Electric Man in... But somebody spilled the potato soup all over the basement floor... lol... an Mikey got the big chunks...


Tenants live in here?


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Tenants live in here?
Yeah... 3rd floor...


----------

